# Aeropress recipes



## HoneyB100 (Apr 22, 2021)

Does anyone have any aeropress recipes that they would like to share?
Just love to hear about other coffee/aeropress lovers go to recipe is?!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For a stronger (moka pot type strength) cup: Inverted, 20g ground coarse (coarser side of manual drip/V60), 125g water, 2x NSEW stirs, flip at 1:15, plunge at 1:30 until you see dry bed. If bitter grind coarser, if weak grind finer.


----------



## HoneyB100 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks!

Going to try that for my coffee this morning!


----------

